# What sex



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, that pic is just too far away. What most need is a good side shot of the bird so they can see characteristics for male or female. 

It looks plenty old enough but just in case how old is the bird?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

A closer, standing side shot of the bird and its age is better for IDing sex, but from what I can see it appears to be a pullet.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sorry, that pic is just too far away. What most need is a good side shot of the bird so they can see characteristics for male or female.
> 
> It looks plenty old enough but just in case how old is the bird?


Just over 3 months old


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to let @imnukensc (Ken) take this one. It's too close for me.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Pullets.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Pullets.


Thank you x


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

I know the photo was not good but my chicks move to quick as soon as the cameras comes out lol


imnukensc said:


> Pullets.


sirry the photo was not good but my chicks will not stand still lol


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Pullets.


Is this a better photo


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Still pullets.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Both pullets for sure. No way possible they are roosters.. How old are they? They should probably both be laying soon from what I see.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Both pullets for sure. No way possible they are roosters.. How old are they? They should probably both be laying soon from what I see.


3 months now thank you


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> 3 months now thank you


They should be laying I'd say in 2 months, probably depends what breed though, but usually 5 or 6 months.


----------

